

Next generation GPS satellite launched - drhodes
http://www.universetoday.com/2010/05/28/air-force-launches-next-generation-gps-satellite/

======
superdude
This new type of satellite, Block IIF, will broadcast a new military signal
and also a new civilian signal: L5 (safety-of-life). It'll be interesting to
see what kind of accuracy GPS receivers get when they start using the L5 data,
because it's supposed to be especially beneficial to aviation.

